# Tagged out.



## tradhunter98 (Nov 12, 2017)

On bucks anyway.  Had been a slow season for me. But last week I packed a stand in and hung it. 15min I had this spike come in. (I hadn't had many chances this year so it was a green light on anything.) He fed into 10 yards or so and gave me a shot. The arrow went good and the buck ran maybe 35yards before crashing. 

10min later I had a doe working in, at 20 yards she gave me a shot but I had other deer coming I could hear. So I passed on it only to find out it was a button and small buck. She's still close so I kept trying for a shot, then I caught movement to my left. Here he came, a nice long beamed 10. He came up to chase the other buck off then turned to leave. At 23yards he gave me a hard quartering away shot. I drew, picked a spot and let it fly. The arrow went in at the bucks back hip and lodged in its off side shoulder. He crashed off only to go maybe 80yards. Ended the afternoon with a nice mixed match double. And being tagged out till I go to Kansas next week. Any how thanks for reading. And safe hunting.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 12, 2017)

Another pic.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 12, 2017)

Both shot with my trusty ole Horne take down. And zwicky head. 54lbs and a 570 grain arrow.


----------



## jekilpat (Nov 13, 2017)

Congratulations!  Great story & great buck.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 13, 2017)

Congratulation on a job well done with the original.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like a good season to me. Dave


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 13, 2017)

good job man, those are both fine.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 13, 2017)

like dem long beams.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats, nice deer.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats!! Well done


----------



## GrayG (Nov 13, 2017)

That's a fine 10 point. Congratulations!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 13, 2017)

Great shootings


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 13, 2017)

You're the future of this sport, a long time before being a has been!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats Young Man!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 13, 2017)

I know a lot of gun hunters who would be real proud to bag a buck like yours, and you did it with a trad bow!  Congratulations on good shooting and good decisions.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats Again!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 13, 2017)

That's awesome Gerad!!!! You are such an accomplished outdoorsman in so many realms. I wish you the best of luck in Kansas but I expect you will not need it.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 13, 2017)

Great hunt.  Congrats.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome! Congratulations on a great Buck and an exiting hunt! Thanks for taking us along, and good luck in Kansas!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome  great accomplishment.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 15, 2017)

That's great, congrats.


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 17, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 20, 2017)

Awesome job buddy.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 22, 2017)

Awesome hunt. Congratulations


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 23, 2017)

That is just awesome.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 24, 2017)

Congratulations on a great hunt with a very nice deer!


----------

